# how to treat gill flukes



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I think my ebjd's may have gill flukes. I first noticed one of my dempseys shaking his head and popping his jaw or trying to spit alot. Now another dempsey in the same tank is doing the same thing. There are no visual signs of anything on their bodies. No ich. No flashing. No scratching on objects in the tank. Water parameters are perfect.I do a 50% water change weekly. I added some salt to the water and raised the temp to 82 degrees and added some ich cure. Do you guys have any idea what this could be? And how I can treat this??

Thanks, jagz


----------



## Ishkabod (Sep 12, 2008)

If it's gill flukes you should see them scratch their gill plates (not the whole body) on surfaces. I was told by a local expert (30 plus years with multi tanks(50+) and now owns and runs their own store and attends seminars regularly by world renound experts to keep his knowlege curret) that If he sees a fish flash and rub their gill plates against a surface more than once in a few minutes than they have gill flukes. 
I had them
I got rid of them really really easily
Here is the product they use and reccomend and that i used
Aquarium Products PRO
Parasite Treatment 
LIFE BEARER
Effective paracite treatmeny for
Gill Flukes, Body Flukes, And Fish Lice
Freshwater doseage is 1 drop per 2 gallons once per day for 2 days then 24 hours after the last dose do a big water change and add the Carbon back into your filter.

Good luck
L


----------

